# Indian school teachers in Australia



## Organic (Apr 4, 2016)

Are Indian school teachers qualified to teach in Australia?

Has any Indian School Teacher ever got visa and employment in Australia?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AFAIK, to pass the skills assessment and also to register as a teacher in Australia, you need a relevant degree that included at least 45 hours of supervised teaching placement as part of the degree program. I've heard that Indian education degrees don't include this supervised teaching so that visa applicants aren't able to pass the skills assessment or register. I'm not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## Organic (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank yo for your reply

Yes 45 days training during the B.Ed. course is not mentioned on the passing certificate but the trained teachers do undergo training for certain number of days.


Is there a way out? Can any Indian school teacher working in Australia help me to sort out this?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Organic said:


> Thank yo for your reply
> 
> Yes 45 days training during the B.Ed. course is not mentioned on the passing certificate but the trained teachers do undergo training for certain number of days.
> 
> ...


It's not that simple. The 45 days supervised teaching practice MUST have been done with school students at a school.

_"Supervised teaching practice is the compulsory component of an initial teacher education program during which time a student teacher is on a school placement and engaged in the teaching and learning process with school students. This teaching practice is under the supervision of a qualified teacher and university education staff and is formally assessed.

University based teaching practice activities undertaken with fellow students and university staff will not be considered"_

https://www.aitsl.edu.au/migrate-to-australia/frequently-asked-questions

Contact AITSL and see what they say: https://www.aitsl.edu.au/migrate-to-australia/assessment-for-migration---contact-us

https://www.aitsl.edu.au/migrate-to-australia


----------



## Organic (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you for reply

I wanted to know whether a separate certificate stating 45 days supervised training is valid. I also want to know how the Indian school teachers teaching in Australia have managed to get the visa.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Organic said:


> Thank you for reply
> 
> I wanted to know whether a separate certificate stating 45 days supervised training is valid. I also want to know how the Indian school teachers teaching in Australia have managed to get the visa.


In my previous post I quoted AITSL - they are the people you will need to satisfy. From the quote you can see that only supervised teaching in a school is acceptable, so I would assume that they will not accept anything that does not indicate this requirement, or indicates that the training was done within a university rather than a school.

As AITSL are the assessing body, it would make sense to ask them about what exactly they require - I have given you the link to contact them.

If you do a search of posts on the forum (in the green bar at the top of the page) you will find more threads related to this subject, here are a few examples, there are more if you search:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../520618-aitsl-teacher-assessment-indians.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...r-secondary-teacher-b-ed-qualified-india.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...secondary-school-teacher-india-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...78-information-teachers-aitsl-assessment.html


----------



## Organic (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you 

That was really helpful.


----------



## Nwl (Jul 25, 2017)

Can you tell me please 
Does AITSL need the original documents or their copy is enough
I have only 1 original diploma and my univer4does give more than 1 
So if I send it I ll stay without a diploma
What can I do


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Nwl said:


> Can you tell me please
> Does AITSL need the original documents or their copy is enough
> I have only 1 original diploma and my univer4does give more than 1
> So if I send it I ll stay without a diploma
> What can I do


Contact them and ask - see my earlier post for their contact information.


----------



## Nwl (Jul 25, 2017)

How much time do they need to reply


----------



## Vividab (Aug 23, 2017)

Sir ,
I am planning for ms in IT in melbourne and want to take my wife as dependent with me on my student visa. She has completed her B.A (Literature) and B.Ed (2yrs) . So as i got to know there was problem with 45 days supervised training .but now from 2015 b.ed was for 2 yrs so the days of supervised training was for 112 days and it is mentioned in oficial university syllabus so that shoukd not be a problem.
So my concern is what should be the process now ? We are starting with IELTS is it necessary to do assessment from AITSL as she is on dependent visa? What about VIT teacher regiatration ? And now they have started those numeracy and litracy tests? Can we aplly for vit registration from india? Please help .


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Organic said:


> Thank you for reply
> 
> I wanted to know whether a separate certificate stating 45 days supervised training is valid. I also want to know how the Indian school teachers teaching in Australia have managed to get the visa.


Did you submit your application to AITSL and check?


----------



## NadiaMendes23 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi, did you get a positive assessment from aitsl?


----------

